# Went from argument to a 20 dollar tip!!



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

It was a great trip!! 40 bucks plus 20 in cash tip, with no sign. The trip started where she wasn't in the right spot and could not find me. We basically argued with each other.

Then she got in and I tried to sooth things out. Talked about her trip, our sports team, and the president. Agreed on everything. She ended up tipping me 20 and said tips are how she was raised. 

A bad start to a ride turned out to be the most awesome ride ever!


----------



## BoboBig (Mar 1, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> It was a great trip!! 40 bucks plus 20 in cash tip, with no sign. The trip started where she wasn't in the right spot and could not find me. We basically argued with each other.
> 
> Then she got in and I tried to sooth things out. Talked about her trip, our sports team, and the president. Agreed on everything. She ended up tipping me 20 and said tips are how she was raised.
> 
> A bad start to a ride turned out to be the most awesome ride ever!


Well yeah you became "a person actually interested in her trip", then you had to cheer lead, and close it off with patriotism and observations of the political scheme-that's a lot of hard work and she recognized that on top of your negotiating skills of deescalating the situation she admired your true qualities and thus tipped you because in all of this she was barely controlling and holding on to her ugly angry that could of got the best of her...note: doesn't mean she was a bad or ugly person...

But, yes you worked hard for that tip and you deserve it on every ride!


----------

